# Suche Hilfe für einen Header !



## R4d3n1337 (23. August 2005)

Hallo erst mal   

Ich soll eine Homepage für meine Gilde aus einem Onlinerollenspiel erstellen.
Da ich der einzige bin der sich bein uns zumindest ein bischen damit auskannt hat man mir das aufegbrummt  :suspekt: 
Klappt auch alles ganz wunderbar bis auf den Header.
Die Homepage steht noch ganz am anfang also noch ganz frisch darum  auch alles noch nicht so richtg.
Jedenfalls bin ich nunja nicht der bewandertste wenn es um Grafik und Disign geht   , deshalb wollte ich fragen ob ihr euch das nich einfach mal anguckt und mir tipps geben könntet wo ich eventuel "bausteine" dafür herbekomme.
Mit welchen Programm wäre es denn am sinvollsten sowas zu erstellen ?
Was würde am besten zu der Hp im Gesamtbild passen ?
Schickt mir bitte eure tipps und kreativen Ideen, wäre echt super   

Link zur Hp : http://dodl.do.funpic.de 

Wenn ich zufällig im falschen forum dafür gelandet bin, tut es mir sehr leid. ^^

Schöne grüße aus SA wünscht Alex


----------



## ivan4ever (23. August 2005)

Hallo!
Sieht doch schon mal recht ordentlich aus!
Aber:
Ich persönlich find die Schrift zu kantig. Das ist mir der größte Dorn im Auge!
Vielleicht kannst du das noch glätten.
Ich persönlich find dass der Header zu wuchtig (groß) ist. Wäre nett, wenn er etwas schmäler ist, dann drückt er nicht so. Mach einfach zwei Screenshots und verarbeite sie zu einem Panorama-Bild. 
Photoshop ist eigentlich nicht schlecht zum Header basteln, weil du ihn dann gleich fürs Web speichern kannst. Zur Homepage-Gestaltung mir Photoshop gibts übrigens ein super Tutorial, und zwar HIER. Einfach auf PRAXIS>SCHULUNGEN und das PDF runterladen.

Du hast übrigens einen Schreibfehler im Header: es heißt SANCTI, nicht SANTI. Wenn es absicht ist, dann sorry.

Hoffe ich konnte ein bisserl weiterhelfen.

c ya


----------



## R4d3n1337 (24. August 2005)

Danke für die Tips,
Wenn wer mir jetzt noch sagen könnte wo ich Photoshop herbekomme (günstig wenn möglich sogar gratis) wär ich vollends zufrieden. 
Fürden Rechtschreibfehler entschuldige ich mich und werds schnellstmöglics beheben ^^

Danke dafür


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. August 2005)

Ein guenstiges Photoshop kannst Du z.B. bei eBay bekommen.
Gratis wirst Du das wohl kaum legal bekommen, ausser vielleicht von der Oma zu Weihnachten, kannst ja mal anfragen. 

Ansonsten, wenn's denn nicht unbedingt Photoshop sein muss: GIMP, kann alles, kostet nichts, und gibt's sogar fuer Windows.


----------



## Tha_Joka (24. August 2005)

Mit anderen Worten, du suchst Bilder, die du später übereinanderlegen, bearbeiten und mitverarbeiten kannst?! Das mit den "Bausteinen" ist halt immer so ne Sache. Wenn man sich Bilder aus dem Internet holt kommt man schnell in Teufel's Küche wegen Lizensen und Copyrights ... Ganz generell kannst du ja mal bei Corbis.com vorbeischneien, die haben immer wunderschöne Bilder. 

In deinem Fall würde ich doch einfach ein paar Screenshots im Spiel erstellen und die dann mit Photoshop zu einem netten Header zusammenstellen ... 

Mir persönlich ist die Schriftgröße der Links noch ein bisschen zu klein. Da brüllt man sich ja die Äuglein aus  Aber ansonsten schicke Site!

Gruß

Joka


----------



## R4d3n1337 (24. August 2005)

Vielen vielen Dank für all die Tips die ich hier bekommen habe 

Ich habe den Header neu erstellt und ich finde es gar nicht mal übel so.
Die Schrift habe ich auch vergrößert "g" auf wunsch eines einzelnen.
Ich habe das Program "Gimb" benutzt.

Ich möchte euch nun das ergebnis präsentieren. Es ist nichts besonderes aber es reicht vorerst. Wenn ich meine Kenntnisse vertieft habe werde ich weiter daran arbeiten.

Link zur Hp : http://dodl.do.funpic.de 

Weitere Tipps und Ideen nehme ich natührlich gerne an ! Ehrlich gesagt ich bitte sogar darum   

greez und danke nochma 

Ps: Die Ladezeit der site is nun ungewöhnlich lang. Ih vermute es liegt am neuen header. Sollte ich die jpeg in eine andere datei formatieren oder sie vielcht komprimieren ?

Alex


----------



## Vale-Feil (24. August 2005)

dass es sehr langsam  lädt, hat den Grund, dass es warscheinlich nicht fürs WEB gespeichert wurde, was man bei Photoshop hervorragend machen kann. Poste mal hier nen Link zu deiner einzelnen Grafik rein. Dann werd ichs dir speichern. Gruß vale-feil


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. August 2005)

Das fuer's Web speichern ist wahrscheinlich einfach nur etwas weniger Qualitaet.
Das kann mit dem GIMP genauso einfach gemacht werden.
Man hat ja einen schoenen Qualitaetsslider und kann dabei auch gleich die Dateigroesse und Qualitaet sehen um ein schoenes Verhaeltnis zwischen Dateigroesse und Qualitaet zu bekommen.
Also, @Vale-Feil, Photoshop ist zwar ein gutes Programm, aber der GIMP ist nicht schlecht, nur weil er kostenlos ist.


----------



## Vale-Feil (25. August 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das fuer's Web speichern ist wahrscheinlich einfach nur etwas weniger Qualitaet.



Stimmt nicht, ein Freund hat erst vor kurzem eine Seite gemacht und bei professionelem Webdesign benutzt man fürs WEB speichern, damit man eine ganze Seite knapp über 100 kb mit Bildern bekommt.



> Das kann mit dem GIMP genauso einfach gemacht werden.


Weiss ich nicht habe kein GIMP



> Also, @Vale-Feil, Photoshop ist zwar ein gutes Programm, aber der GIMP ist nicht schlecht, nur weil er kostenlos ist.


Habe ich nie behauptet


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. August 2005)

Naja, hat sich halt etwas so angehoert.
Fuer's Web speichern ist wahrscheinlich nichts anderes als man mit dem GIMP macht wenn man den Qualitaetsslider nutzt. Nur macht man es im GIMP manuell und hat somit mehr Kontrolle ueber den Vorgang.
Die Bilder werden dann ein gutes Stueck kleiner, sehen aber unwesentlich bis unmerklich schlechter aus.
Wenn ich hier Bilder poste verringer ich in der Regel auch die Qualitaet um kleine Dateien zu haben.


----------



## Jacka (25. August 2005)

Hi!

Für das Web speichern heißt eigentlich nur, dass Photoshop die Qualität etwas abschwächt.
Das muss nicht unbedingt mit dem Auge sichtbar sein. jpg bleibt jpg, die Kompriemierungsart
ist also die gleiche. Zoom mal ganz nah ran, erst dann wirst du einen Unterschied feststellen.

GIMP ist ein hervorragendes Tool, die Oberfläche ist etwas gewohnheitsbedürftig aber
damit kann man leben. Sicher hat Photoshop noch den einen oder anderen Vorteil, GIMP ist jedoch
1000 Euro günstiger (nämlich kostenlos).

Leider kann ich dir keine Tips mehr geben, der Link ist offline!

Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. August 2005)

Hallo,
also fürsWeb speichern ist nur ein Menü in PS was einem ermöglicht verschiedene Einstellungen bei Bildern mit einander zu vergleichen. Die Einstellungen der Dateiformate die man dort vornimmt kann man in PS auch auf anderem Wege Einstellen.
Ich kann deinen Link nicht betrachten.
In Ebay bekommt man PS 6-7 ab und zu für ca. 60 Euro.

Gruß


----------



## R4d3n1337 (25. August 2005)

Das mit dem Link tut mir leid aber selbst ich kann nicht mehr drauf zu greifen   
habs mit dem ftp-prog versucht aber das sagt auch immer konnte keine verbindung hergestellt werden. Vieleicht is der Server tot. :suspekt:


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. August 2005)

Also der Server von funpic.de läuft, man kann ja die Hauptseite aufrufen. Setz dich dochmal mit dem Admin in Verbindung was bei denen los ist.


----------



## R4d3n1337 (25. August 2005)

Soooo admin antwortet nich also neuer space neus glück.

dürfte jetzt gehn : Hier klicken 

sagt bitte was man noch machen könnte is so ziemlich meine erste hp und ich will wenigstens ein bissl selber machen, wenn ich schon ein template nutzen muss


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. August 2005)

Also beim Header würde ich die Einzelnen Bilder mehr ineinanderfließen lassen und den Text größer machen und optisch mehr in den Vordergrund bringen. 
Ich würd auch mal schauen ob du für die Header jeden Abschnitts auf deiner Seite nicht was machen könntest was mehr im Stiel des Speiles ist und dann würde ich den Text der Contentbereich weiter vom Rand entfernen und bei den Links würde ich die Unterstreichung entfernen und leiber beim Mouseover irgend ein Lichteffekt anstadt den Pfeilen vorne dran verwenden. Achja Die Ränder könnten vielleicht auch eher im Stiel eines Fantasyrollenspieles gehalten sein.
Hoffe dir damit schonmal ein paar Anregungen bezüglich dessen was du noch an deiner Seite verändern kannst gegeben zu haben.

Viele Grüße


----------



## ivan4ever (27. August 2005)

Hallo!

Hab mal wieder auf deine Site gesehen, und ich muss sagen:

Na das sieht ja schon viel, viel, viel besser aus. Gratuliere.

Eine Kleinigkeit hätte ich da noch, die Schrift könnte etwas heller sein, damit ein besserer Kontrast zum Hintergrund entsteht, aber das ist Geschmacksache!

c ya


----------

